# Passed 1st stage interview fr an internal job: SWOT analysis to present, any tips?



## Determined (15 Sep 2008)

I've passed first stage interview for an internal position in my company and now have to present a SWOT analysis.
Strengths, weaknesses, opportunities and threats.

I intend to prepare handouts for the board (prob about 3-4 of them). I'll prepare it on powerpoint but will most likely only talk it through, don't think I could handle any computer glitches and I'm not hugely familiar with the boardroom computers.

Any tips appreciated as I'm starting to panic


----------



## z105 (15 Sep 2008)

*Re: SWOT analysis to present, any tips ???*

What's the business you are in ?


----------



## Determined (15 Sep 2008)

*Re: SWOT analysis to present, any tips ???*

High end retail. It's a buying position which I've held in the past but 6yrs ago now. I did something like this for the previous job but still a little un-nerved by it


----------



## emaol (16 Sep 2008)

*Re: Passed 1st stage interview fr an internal job: SWOT analysis to present, any tips*

Hi there

Was in a similar position a few weeks back and found the powerpoint invaluable. The printout was for the discussion afterwards, but the PP got the points I wanted to get across.

Would recommend you see if you can get a helping hand with the technology, really does help.

Good luck with it.


----------



## cinders (16 Sep 2008)

*Re: Passed 1st stage interview fr an internal job: SWOT analysis to present, any tips*

see if you can get access to the meeting room to familiarise yourself with the computers & how to setup the presentation.  

I agree with emaol, keep the handouts for discussion afterwards (or in case of emergency pc failure!) - if you give them out at the start, people don't always pay attention to what you are saying as they are reading ahead to see what's coming.

Best of luck.


----------



## sam h (16 Sep 2008)

*Re: Passed 1st stage interview fr an internal job: SWOT analysis to present, any tips*

For the SWOT, I'd get as many relevant facts and figures as possible....but before you include them make certain they are accurate, reliable, relevant and add to the presentation.  If possible go and research infomation from outside your own office (library, research companies) as it will be very obvious you have been proactive about your research.

But at the end of the day, statisitics are only numbers and it's how you incorpate them into a business plan that is important.  (eg - figures show that the cost of importing products will rise by 25% over the next 3 years costing us an extra €x (treat).....so you could look at harnessing the wealth of designers in Ireland by sponsoring a Art Collage Fashion Show using locally scourced textiles and materials at a sponsorship cost of €y(opportunity)


----------



## tyrekicker (16 Sep 2008)

*Re: Passed 1st stage interview fr an internal job: SWOT analysis to present, any tips*

Echo the advice about not passing our handouts first. While these are being read nobody will listen to you. Get over your technology fears.

Secondly; Know you're audience. This isn't about powerpoint slides or handouts; it's about your thoughts on the strategic direction of your company. Think long and hard about what direction you would take things if you were CEO. The SWOT is just a framework for you to position these ideas. 

Finally; It's boring listening to presentations all day. Be passionate. Blow their minds!


----------



## Bonaparte (16 Sep 2008)

*Re: Passed 1st stage interview fr an internal job: SWOT analysis to present, any tips*

SWOT is a valuable and much abused tool - Remember to split your analysis into the Strengths and Weaknesses reflective on the Internal organisation and Opportunities and Threats from an external perspective, that is, the external environment over which you have no control. A good way of doing this is to determine the Strengths and Weaknesses of the various organisational functions such as your people, finance, distribution.... When analysing the external environment think in terms of Sociological, Technological, Ecionomic and Political factors which are the areas over which you have no control


----------



## j26 (16 Sep 2008)

*Re: Passed 1st stage interview fr an internal job: SWOT analysis to present, any tips*

Powerpoint can be a very powerful tool for presentations, and if set up right, it can't go wrong (just press the space bar).

Keep handouts for the end if you can, unless there are a lot of figures that have to be digested (this shouldn't happen in a SWOT type presentation)

One thing with giving a presentation on this sort of matter is to remember you are in control and you want to get a message out to the people at the presentation.  While there may be 10 or 15 strengths or weaknesses, not all are of equal importance, so while you can ream off the less important ones, spend your focus on the ones you have identified as most important.  You are trying to keep your audience interested, and they will not be interested in hearing that the organisation has an exceptionally good stationery management system in place (unless they are stationers ).

Remember that the intended outcome of a SWOT analysis is to provide information on which strategic decisions can be made.  It's not merely a presentation of facts.  There is an element of critical analysis involved.  The people coming out of it should be well aware of the mains strengths of the organisation and have an idea of how to harness them to take advantage of the opportunities, and conversely an idea of the weakensses, and how they might interfere with the achievement of them.


----------



## Determined (17 Sep 2008)

*Re: Passed 1st stage interview fr an internal job: SWOT analysis to present, any tips*

Thanks for all the advice guys. You're right hand outs will stop them actually listening to me. I've got the guts of it together now and will next weed out what to put on the slides, what to have as final handouts ?? and what notes to keep for me. It's not till the 30th but will be getting keys to new house a few days before so all go. Never rains but it pours eh


----------



## jake burns (18 Sep 2008)

*Re: Passed 1st stage interview fr an internal job: SWOT analysis to present, any tips*

they'll make  their mind up in 60secs if your good enough, if you've done it b4 its in the bag, just let them know that and relax


----------



## emaol (18 Sep 2008)

*Re: Passed 1st stage interview fr an internal job: SWOT analysis to present, any tips*

"what to have as final handouts ??"

There is a feature on PP which allows you to print, say, 6 slides to a page with a space for any points to be hand-written into.
If it isn't in the presentation, I wouldn't give it as notes, unless it is some data to support facts on the slides.


----------

